# NAV/Infotainment : Customization, Test Mode & Diagnostics Menu



## stephendowdy (Jun 22, 2012)

I have a 2012 Cruze ECO with the Navigation/Touchscreen and have some questions/comments & info on getting into the Diagnostics and Test Menu:

- Is it possible to turn LCD screen off entirely? Don't want the Chevy animation/logo constantly displaying
- Is it possible to alter/customize the Chevy Logo "wallpaper" if not? (and how)
- Is it possible to save/load a "preferences/configuration" file for the system
(like station presets, etc)
- Has any firmware been updated since release?
- How to get updated maps w/o spending $150 @ GM Nav Disc Center - Program Overview ?
(given the limitations of the Bosch GM nav system (not being able to have
passenger enter addresses while in motion, expensive updates, slow street
name draws, i MUCH prefer my previous Garmin Nuvi)
- Anyone know if/how to disable the "in-motion" lockouts on the Nav?
- Garmin allows alternate voices, car icons, etc. But, Looking at the contents of
the GMNAV SDCARD looks like there's only one (possibly two) voice(s). Being
from Bosch, there's a lot of German in the config files, so 

Anyway, while playing around with it, i came across the following:

Test Mode:
Press and Hold the <CONFIG> button for 6 seconds or so to toggle
black overlay saying something about "TEST MODE {in,}active"
The only difference i can find is that in TEST MODE=active the
<INFO> button now cycles through some rather detailed extra
information about the radio signals, lat/long GPS info, etc. (there's
about a half-dozen extra menus)
Anybody know any other options/functions available in this mode?
I suspect there is, but various alternative key press/chords/Holdings
produce nothing.

Diagnostics Menu:
Press and Hold the <CONFIG> and <TONE> buttons together for 6 seconds or so.
You will now be in the Diagnostics Menu. There's not much extra here, other than
a VERY detailed listing of all the firmware and software versions for all the
components of the Infotainment system (like 100 items). Examples are:

BOARD_ID_NAME IP3-SAMPLE
PRODUCT_ID_NAME GMGE
PROCBASE_SW_VERSION GM11.0V099
PROCBASE_SW_BUILD_DATE 20110517174559
ADR_HW_VERSION 15.05.2007
NAVI_MEDIA_DESCRIPTION sd2-GM-ENG_D_2011_NAR_v4
NAVI_VERSION_SW N4190VM_1.1C1P9

and the intriguing entry:
DOWNLOAD_DIRECTORY /g_etna10

I created that directory on the NAV SDCARD as well as my MP3 USB Stick, wondering
if perhaps in DIAG MODE if something might get dropped there, perhaps on a key or
key-chord/sequence press, but haven't checked back, yet.

There's some other thing in there about "auto-{something} mode" for the Nav
system that prompts you to manually enter a location. That item, even if
selected keeps getting de-selected, and the NAV Screen doesn't look any
different after i select that option and enter an address.

To exit the Diagnostics menu, just press <HOME> (I don't think <BACK> worked)

At some point, i might grab all the details off the Diag Menu (Screen Capture if i can't
find a way to get the system to write it out to USB/SDCARD).

Anybody else have newer versions of the PROCBASE or NAVI code?
The one reasonable issue i have that i'd like a new firmware code for
(other than always wanting the latest), is that sometimes the music
playing off the USB Stick stops playing through the speakers (no sound)
though i can press next/prev song, and MP3 song data displays. I have
to power-cycle the system to get it working again. Also, it's really
annoying to have the multi-second MP3 Tag Info load delay on songs.
(displaying the filename, then delay, then song title shows up).

thanks,
--stephen


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

We are + 12months on since the installation of these units, and I'm surprised that there is not more information on the short cut keys to the system sub menus.
Have other CT members discovered any additional sub menus?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Now that someone has discovered how to get into the system I expect other members will dig deeper into their systems. Did you by any chance see the AUX PDIM hardware and firmware versions? This has been a long standing question about the NAV system radio.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I just checked my ECO. The 2012 base radio has the Test Mode, but not the diagnostics mode. I did see NAV V0 which I suspects Navigation version 0, or no navigation. Most of the information displays are detailed RF information that is required by all receivers; some of this information will be common across all the cars and some, especially the XM information, is unique to each car.


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm sure more sub menus will be listed as members find them .


----------



## georgepucci (Oct 12, 2013)

obermd said:


> I just checked my ECO. The 2012 base radio has the Test Mode, but not the diagnostics mode. I did see NAV V0 which I suspects Navigation version 0, or no navigation. Most of the information displays are detailed RF information that is required by all receivers; some of this information will be common across all the cars and some, especially the XM information, is unique to each car.


I can access the Diagnose Menu in my Sport6 LTZ by pressing Power + Tone button at the same time !!


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

I know this is a very old thread but I thought about posting what I found out anyways. 

pressing Power + Tone gets me to the Diagnostic mode with the following Menu on my stock base radio

- Activate Display
- Read GM Part Numbers
- Activate Speakers
- Read Antenna Signal Strength

now seeing that it has activate menus for speakers and display, maybe in the Mylink Radios, the diag mode has "Activate BackUp Camera" in there for those who installed and wants to activate the cam?


----------



## kastner03 (May 24, 2014)

power and tone doesn't get me into any menu with mylink  no did however find out that you can turn the radio on with the car off


----------

